# Haven't experienced anointing!



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had my 2 year old Tiggy for almost two months now (adopted) and she has not annointed anything - I have exposed her to lots of different foods and expierences - we have bonded wonderfully. Am I doing something wrong? Is she not has happy as I think she is?

Is she just playing hard to please????? lol


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I've had my Roxie for almost 6 months now, and I've only seen her 'almost' anoint twice on the detergent smell that lingers on her liner. She's apparently really self conscious about it and will stop the moment she thinks someone is watching her. 

Maybe your Tiggy doesn't do it in 'public' or perhaps just doesn't really anoint? I've heard of hedgies who barely do so.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Some hedgies anoint more than others do. I've only seen Bobo do it twice in 2 and a half months. I wouldn't be worried about it I'm sure shes perfectly happy.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The novelty of anointing wears off pretty quickly... :roll: ...think of the mess...yeesh. A couple nights ago it was a cottage cheese fest: white goo everywhere - his quills and feet and tummy, liners, wheel...

When he anointed with carrot he was orange for a week...when he anointed with dried beef cat treats he smelled like rotten meat (I gagged every time I picked him up, seriously) for two days...and had 3 baths in two days (he HATES baths)...we both had a miserable week. :roll: 

I really do understand how much new owners want to see it, but believe me, and I'm sure many other owners would agree: it just ain't worth the price of admission and mess and extra baths and scrubbing and stink...etc etc etc!

I will gladly post a video if you want to see Snarf in action and I'm sure there's many better-filmed videos on YouTube.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Some seem to anoint over anything and everything. Some anoint for certain smells. Some don't anoint at all, or do it very rarely. Norman has done it twice since I got him shortly before Christmas. The first I believe was because of all of the new smells of a new home. The other seemed to be for no particular reason - he was walking around in his pen, then just stopped and started going at it. Both happened during the first week that I had him. He hasn't done it since, and he's a perfectly happy little hedgie. Chances are Tiggy is just one of the ones that doesn't really anoint.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hercules has never anointed, and he's almost 15 months old. I would love to see him do it, and he gets exposed to a lot of different foods, but he just doesn't care to.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have 5 who do (ages 1.25 - 3.25 years) who do & 1 (age 2.5 years) who never has...& i have had him since he was a very teeeeny, tiny hoglet. he'll gnaw the bejeezus out of things (or you! :shock but no annointing. some just don't do it. 

& i have to second MissC...it can be a real pain. sure it's cute & all but: a) they get all slimy & gooey & b) when they do it with something stinky, sticky, or colorful...call it a day. i have had 2 annoint with their hot pink antibiotics & that does not come out in the bath. *sigh*


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

It took me a full year to catch Marcel anointing. Some hedgies are just private about some things.


----------

